# Clinton steelhead 2019



## nighttime

Ice is out and temperatures are going to play nice, finally time to chase chrome. I’ll post a picture from earlier this year to get things started. Good luck!!!
View attachment 372143


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

thinking about heading out tomorrow if I do I'll report either way.


----------



## nighttime

Good luck, I made it out last Sunday for maybe less then a hour to try new pin out. No bites only fished two holes, water looked good. Sick kids weather and work have kept me off water.


----------



## GreatlakesCowboy

Anybody know how the river looks right now, have a feeling it's iced up after this cold front.


----------



## nighttime

Well looks good! Boom steelhead!!


----------



## GreatlakesCowboy

Wow, that's a beautiful fish, hoping to get back out there with this warm front coming up.


----------



## nighttime

3 for 3 less two hours, different hole each time,very good Clinton day! Really couldn’t do anything different ty dnr for the plants


----------



## anticipation

nighttime said:


> 3 for 3 less two hours, different hole each time,very good Clinton day! Really couldn’t do anything different ty dnr for the plants


Nice work , I see you went with another cpr , that’s a good start at breaking it in


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Nice job nighttime. Got a few myself recently. Going for the big Pike and Walleye today in another section of the river here in an hour

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime

Well attempted to fish with my boys today. Tough go and hard to cover water, never found a bite today. Any luck anyone??


----------



## anticipation

nighttime said:


> Well attempted to fish with my boys today. Tough go and hard to cover water, never found a bite today. Any luck anyone??


No bites for me either today


----------



## nighttime

I checked 9-10 different producing runs in 5 different areas. I didn’t fish each spot long but no one home.


----------



## Norman Kaster

What is the water temp. I'm guessing upper 30's


----------



## nighttime

Probably mid 30’s, snow and ice melt kept it cold


----------



## Cohojoe

river was cooking today. Hopefully the run-off will get things moving


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Heading out to one of my annual spring spots for Walleye and hopefully a monster Pike

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime

Pikewhisperer said:


> Heading out to one of my annual spring spots for Walleye and hopefully a monster Pike
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Cool man nice to change things up. Jig head and gulp or twister tail?? How did you do last time out??


----------



## Pikewhisperer

nighttime said:


> Cool man nice to change things up. Jig head and gulp or twister tail?? How did you do last time out??


Nothing great. Couple small Pike. Wish it would warm up a bit. Buddy of mine got a good Steel 2 days ago over 30 inches. Got to be in the Utica area today later so I'll get a few more casts in. I'll get back to Steel after the 15th.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anticipation

Found a decent one today,my biggest so far


----------



## GreatlakesCowboy

anticipation said:


> View attachment 377835
> Found a decent one today,my biggest so far


Beautiful fish man .


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Anyone know if there's any clarity in the river or is it trashed?


----------



## tincanary

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Anyone know if there's any clarity in the river or is it trashed?


I haven't looked at the water recently, but it's probably decent right now. Tomorrow is supposed to be a washout and I'm hitting the river Sunday. Hopefully it clears up by then.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

I'm gonna head that way now. I never catch fish anyway. Water clarity dont change that lol.


----------



## jmarcus17

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> I'm gonna head that way now. I never catch fish anyway. Water clarity dont change that lol.


Haha I feel the same way but water conditions were pretty perfect, I’m headed to yates now


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Yates is freaking packed.


----------



## jmarcus17

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Yates is freaking packed.


It’s a zoo


----------



## Seleucus

How's everyone been doing out there? I'm hoping to head out on Friday for steelhead, and if that doesn't go well maybe hit the stretch in Auburn Hills for browns.


----------



## Burz

crappy pics. She was crazy, it was hard to get a good pic, I was waist deep and didnt want to drop my phone lol. Skunk buster. Haven't landed one since December. This fish made me want a landing net even though she wasn't huge just alot of gas, thought for sure I was going to get a hot n tot stuck in the waders


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Congrats dude! It's nice when the hard work finally pays off.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

The water was perfect yesterday. Anyone been out today? Was thinking of going first thing in the morning. I dont get out of bed early unless I have to. Didn't get much rain where I'm at.


----------



## nighttime

Water was getting darker but still fish able.


----------



## Burz

Running a Tot on a pin? 
I always wonder how cool I would look walking by another angler with a 1200 dollar pin setup with hardware tied on........lol. lol


----------



## nighttime

Lol, it can be done. I usually carry two rods, you can never count out hardware. 
I love the pin but not one minded, hardware is fun and somewhat more productive. At times I’ll bottom bounce, drift fish like when I started fishing steelhead years ago, that was what 90% of anglers were doing. Pins have become a fad for some and many. Pre Madonna’s!!!! Lol


----------



## GreasyBassin

If anyone heads to the Clinton today and could update us on the water conditions I would greatly appreciate it! Driving from port Huron so I am curious to know thank you in advance!


----------



## Seleucus

GreasyBassin said:


> If anyone heads to the Clinton today and could update us on the water conditions I would greatly appreciate it! Driving from port Huron so I am curious to know thank you in advance!


Blown out and muddy as can be. Honestly wouldn't waste your time


----------



## Seleucus

Give it until about Monday or Tuesday, should be perfect by then


----------



## Pikewhisperer

I'll try Sunday. Back to Steel since the river is closed now for Pike and Walleye 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Any clarity at all?


----------



## Burz

I tried for a few hours. Still muddy. 6inch visibility roughly


----------



## anticipation

Fished this morning hooked 2 managed to loose them both .hopefully have better luck this evening


----------

